# Viberg leather/rubber caulk boots.



## sprung22 (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever worn the Viberg 200x Woodsmen caulk boots?What was your impression of them?Did they hold up well?


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have some that I wear a bit, seem 2 hold up fine, just keep moving or ur toes will freeze.

didn't notice u had leather in title, mine are rubber.


----------



## gavin (Dec 14, 2008)

my friend has a pair, but i'm not sure if they're the 200 or the 200x. he really likes them. he got them a size bigger and uses boot liners (like a bama sock but heavier material and the full height of the boot).


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 14, 2008)

how bout a pic?


----------



## gavin (Dec 15, 2008)

treejunkie13 said:


> how bout a pic?



can't find exactly what my memory is telling me, but it looked a lot like this:


----------



## RPM (Dec 15, 2008)

gavin said:


> my friend has a pair, but i'm not sure if they're the 200 or the 200x. he really likes them. he got them a size bigger and uses boot liners (like a bama sock but heavier material and the full height of the boot).



I have worn these as well ( 3pairs worth anyways) - I wore bama socks in them always. For about $125 you can get the rubber bottoms replaced - if there were any short commings with this boot its that the rubber will wear out well before the leather will. The rubber bottom seems to wear out fast just back of the steel toe where the boot flexes over the ball of your foot. I know lots of guys who didn't like them because the where rubber and leather seam is would rub on the heel. On the plus side you've got a lace up leather boot for better support versus a straight rubber - viking style boot. Not cheap though...last pair I bought about 5 years ago were $250 can. or so.


Mine have always had orange bottoms


----------



## sprung22 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank's for the info fellas.Hey RPM how are they for limbing or just plain walking on logs do they provide good support as compared to a non rubber sole,like a regular caulk boot?


----------



## RPM (Dec 15, 2008)

sprung22 said:


> Thank's for the info fellas.Hey RPM how are they for limbing or just plain walking on logs do they provide good support as compared to a non rubber sole,like a regular caulk boot?



There were a good around boot....I wore them falling, on the rigging, dryland sort, cruising, timber layout. Didn't wear them in the snow too much and when I did there wasn't any problem with snow getting packed up on them. Support wise not as good as a full leather boot both in the uppers and sole. The seam between the leather and rubber will leak over time - if you think you may get the bottoms re-rubbered don't be tempted to shoe goo the seam as they won't be able to get he stitching out.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Dec 17, 2008)

gavin said:


> can't find exactly what my memory is telling me, but it looked a lot like this:



man your feet must get wet wearing these in the bush


----------

